# Pecan Trees



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Pecan Trees

Do pecan trees have any value to beekeeping?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I would have to say no. Pecans are wind pollinated, so the flowers produce no nectar. It may be possible that bee will gather some pollen if they have nothing else to work, but based on the time of year pecans flower this would be very unlikely.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks !


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

My home yard has Five acres of pecans next door and thirty acres of walnuts across the street. Both are wind pollinated but the bees work them hard despite all the other pollen available at that time. I don't know how nutritious the pollen is but yes, the bees will work it.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I own 5 acres of Pecans. They are flowering right now ( here in Australia) . I'm not sure if the bees are getting any honey ( I suspect so as the bees are heavily working the trees and some are not carrying any pollen) but they very definitely collect large amounts of pollen. The books say that cross pollination by wind or bees will increase the crop by 25%.The book " Honey and Pollen Flora" By Alan Clemson ( Inkata Press) says: " a large amount of greenish pollen is produced which is highly attractive to bees".
I also find that White Clover loves growing in the semi-shade of Pecans. It flowers longer then in the open sun.
Hope this helps.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Good to know, Thanks for the information!


----------

